# New Edited Video - Modded Can Ams, RzrS and 850XP hitting the mud and trails



## unityh8r (Jun 11, 2012)

Trying out some new effects and timing. This is a compilation video. Let me know what you think.


----------



## todbnla (Jun 12, 2012)

killer!:rockn:


----------



## wmredneck (Dec 6, 2011)

Wow one of the best videos I've ever seen. Really tell you've put time into it. 

Man that looks great. 






Wishing I was home instead of on the road using TapTalk


----------



## filthyredneck (Feb 10, 2010)

Awesome editing job!


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

Wow! Agreed. One of the best editing jobs I've seen in a long time. Very very nice!


----------



## Agarcia (Jun 12, 2012)

Awesome job on all your videos


----------



## J2! (May 8, 2010)

Great video !!


----------



## unityh8r (Jun 11, 2012)

Thanks guys!


----------

